#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Έναρξη ισχύος στις 9 Οκτωβρίου 2010;

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με πηγές του κ. Περδίου, Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού, σύμβουλου της Π.ΟΜ.ΙΔ.Α. και ομιλητή στη χθεσινή ημερίδα με τίτλο "Ενέργεια-Δόμηση-Νέα Δεδομένα", που έλαβε χώρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ο ΚΕΝΑΚ θα τεθεί σε ισχύ από τις 9 Οκτωβρίου του 2010.

----------

